

Heroku: The TOP5 legit use cases. - zakelfassi
http://zakelfassi.com/2013/12/29/heroku-top5-legit-use-cases/

======
dkuntz2
Numbers 3 through 6 are questionable...

Unless you directly link 3 with 2, you'd learn a log more and be able to
experiment a whole lot more with a VPS.

You can self-sign an SSL certificate and not pay anybody anything...

And you can setup a similar `git push` to deploy scheme. Even on shared
hosting. [http://sebduggan.com/blog/deploy-your-website-changes-
using-...](http://sebduggan.com/blog/deploy-your-website-changes-using-git/)

~~~
zakelfassi
3- By learning I meant learning to use a technology/programming lang. 4- Don't
know if FB would accept a self signed certificate ... Never tried before! 5-
Unless you're on a Cloud-based highly scalable hosting, I don't see how. 6-
That would mean you need to setup a git server, on your server. Resource
management and security wise, I wouldn't do it.

~~~
dkuntz2
3\. Part of the craft of programming involves knowing your environment.
Learning how to get a production or even development environment up and
running for a new technology or programming language is part of that
technology and programming language.

4\. I can't see why they wouldn't.

5\. Sure.

6\. You don't need to setup a git server. You just need to have git
installed... Nothing needs to run in the background at all.

